# CT PE requirements



## tim1981 (Oct 11, 2011)

From the Connecticut state law

"Professional engineer: Graduation from an approved course in engineering in a school or college approved by the board as of satisfactory standing, a specific record of an additional four years of active practice in engineering work, which shall be of a character satisfactory to the board, and the successful passing of a written or written and oral examination prescribed by the board, with the consent of the commissioner, the first part of which shall test the applicant's knowledge of fundamental engineering subjects, including mathematics and the physical sciences, and the second part of which shall test the applicant's ability to apply the principles of engineering to the actual practice of engineering. _*In lieu of graduation as specified in this subdivision, the board may accept, as an alternative, six years or more of experience in engineering work which shall be of a character satisfactory to the board and which shall indicate knowledge, skill and education approximating that attained through graduation from an approved course in engineering.*_ The board may waive the written examination requirement in the case of an applicant who submits a specific record of twenty years or more of lawful practice in engineering work which shall be of a character satisfactory to the board and which shall indicate that the applicant is competent to be in responsible charge of such work, and may waive the first part of the written examination for an applicant who has completed an approved course in engineering and has at least eight years of engineering experience."

Do I read the highlighted portion correctly to be saying that an applicant with a degree in something other than engineering (or no degree for that matter), who has 6 years of experience working under a PE, and through that experience has obtained a position doing the same things that someone with a degree in Engineering would be doing, is eligible to take the PE exam?

I've asked this question in an email to the CT board twice now and have not received a response.


----------



## darius (Oct 11, 2011)

I think you read correctly and if i am not wrong, is the same in CA. You just need EIT

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/flowchart_for_pe.pdf


----------

